# Deadwoods / the pipes Sunday gentlemans hours



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

After the boys did so well up there on Friday when I had my girls blouse on, I am going to hit deadwoods tomorrow launch around 8:30 -9:00 with Matt and his new canoe (should be some fun watching him get through the pipes)
Seabreeze has the wind dropping so it should be an excellent day, plan on fishing up there till after 12:00 so bring a packed lunched.

Cheers Dave


----------

